#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  cisco catalyst 2950 series

## nlima

Pessoal, vocês que sabem tudo da área um amigo está me vendendo um switch por R$ 400,00 e não sei se vale a pena. Vou deixar um link também de uma imagem dele.

http://www.scalenetwork.com/images/Cisco%202950.jpg

agradeço desde já

nlima

----------


## jaderjvr

Tudo depende da necessidade, se for simplesmente comutar pacotes este equipamento é excelente.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

o switch eh muito bom, porem antigo !!! voce consegue achar inclusive mais barato !!!

----------

